# "Yes, I love the raining Season"



## Dart (20. Juni 2008)

Ab Mitte März wurde es wie jedes Jahr richtig heiß in Chiang Mai/Thailand. Bei Durchschnittstemperaturen von 38 Grad, mit Spitzenwerten um 43 Grad an einigen Tagen, war an ein sinvolles Angeln auf Snakeheads in den Stauseen nicht mehr zu denken. Also Warten bis zum Beginn der Regenzeit war angesagt. Bis Ende April war noch immer kein Regen in Sicht, und für mich hieß es erstmal Auszeit nehmen, und die Familie in Deutschland besuchen. Mitte Mai kamen dann die ersten heftigen Regenfälle, teilte mir meine Frau am Telefon mit, und ich wurde immer kribbliger und unruhiger. Per Mail bekam ich von Freunden schon die ersten Fangmeldungen, und ich war auf übelstem Angelentzug. Endlich der Rückflug nach Chiang Mai Anfang Juni....ein paar Tage vom Jetlag erholen noch einige liegengebliebenen Arbeiten nachholen, und dem steigenden Wasserstand zuschauen. "Yes, I love the raining Season"
Vorgestern dann der Anruf von meinem Spezi Khun Ae. "Was hast du morgen vor, wie sieht es aus mit einer kurzen Session?"
Das war die Erlösung und ich fieberte schon dem Klingeln des Weckers entgegen. Den sollte ich gar nicht brauchen, ich scharrte schon 1 Stunde vor dem Klingeln nervös mit den Füßen. Pünktlich um 4.30 kam Ae vorbei, Tackle geschnappt und nix wie los. Unser Bootsmann Noy wartete schon und bei perfekten Bedingungen, bedeckter Himmel und ganz leichtem Nieselregen....ab ins Boot und los. Ich entschied mich für einen Buzzbait (mein erklärter Favorit), Ae vertraute seinen Nippon-Pencilbaits.
Die ersten 3 Spots brachten keine Rückmeldung auf unsere Köder, nach erneutem Stellungswechsel dann die erste (Fehl)-Attacke bei mir. Nur ein paar Meter weiter dann der ersehnte Einschlag, aber schon nach 1-2 Sekunden keine Spannung mehr in der Schnur. Ein enttäuschtes "I lost him" und schnelles Einkurbeln...und plötzlich war wieder Mucke in der Rute. Der Fisch ist direkt im Highspeed auf das Boot zu geschwommen. Nach heftiger Gegenwehr war der schöne Snakehead dann endlich im Netz







Ein schnelles Photo.....






.....und ab mit dir, bis zum nächsten Meeting.






Nachdem ich dann zwei weitere Fehlattacken kassierte, und die Pencil von Ae gänzlich ignoriert wurden war bei ihm dann auch der Köderwechsel auf Buzzbait angesagt.
Schon nach wenigen Würfen ein Riesenschwall hinter seinem Köder, aber der schöne Fisch drehte im letzten Moment ab. Arrrghh, abhaken und Stellenwechsel.
Schon vor der Abzweigung zur nächsten Bucht hörten wir wilde Schläge im Wasser, da müssten doch große Räuber jagen, oder etwa nicht?
Denkste, eine Herde Wasserbüffel planschte im Wasser, fernab von dem nächsten erreichbaren Dorf.







Also Adrenalinzufuhr stoppen und grinsen.|supergri
Ae hatte dann den nächsten Treffer, allerding wurde das Zwergenformat gleich im Wasser abgehakt. Dann war ich wieder an der Reihe. Bääm und der Stock war krumm, der Fisch versuchte sich mit wilden Fluchten unter das Boot zu retten, also Rutenspitze rein ins Wasser. Der Haken saß gut, und der Fisch ergab sich dann doch im Kescher.



















Im weiteren Verlauf glänzte Ae dann mit eine Reihe von Fehlattacken.
Wie es halt unter Freunden üblich ist, kame nun die ersten neckischen Bemerkungen " Hi Ae, willst du dir meinen Köder mal ausleihen?" " Hast du den Anhieb verpennt?":q
Man sah deutlich wie es in ihm arbeitete, schließlich war er es, der mir sehr viel über diese Fische gelehrt und gezeigt hatte, schließlich war ich es der Köder benutzte, die von ihm handgefertigt wurden.
Es war nun fast an der Zeit wieder zurückzufahren, und ich machte ihm nochmal Mut. "Lass uns nochmal die Stelle anfahren, an der du die fette Fehlattacke hattest!"
Gesagt, getan...ich hatte bereits meine Köder wieder verstaut und überließ meinem Freund das Feld der Ehre. Exakt an dem gleichen Spot beim 2. Wurf kam der ersehnte Einschlag.
Gekonnt wurde der Fisch ans Boot gedrillt und von mir gekeschert. Ein gemeinsamer Freudenschrei "Yeah, we got it", was für ein herrlicher Morgen mit einem gelungenen Abschluss.







Herzliche Grüsse aus Chiang Mai, Reiner#h


----------



## Fairlay (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Yes, I love the the raining Season"*

Sawadee Reiner,

nice nice 
Wenn Du mal Lust hast in BKK angel zu gehen....dann hau mal meinen Kumpel Marc von Kiwi Fishing Bangkok an. Bestell ihm einfach einen Gruß von Thomas von goNorge, dann klappt das schon. Ist übrigens ein Kiwi, kein Thai, um Ausrüstung usw. mußt Du dir also keine Gedanken machen
Sag im aber, dass Du "richtig" fischen willst. 
Also nicht Bung Sam Ran Fishing Park 
Er hat da einen See an der Hand....ich sags dir, wann immer ich in BKK bin und etwas Zeit hab, schaue ich da vorbei
Werde nach meiner Norge Tour einen Bericht auf unsere Seite stellen und diesen See mal etwas vorstellen


----------



## Laketrout (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Yes, I love the the raining Season"*

Danke, Reiner für den schönen Bericht. Lese immer wieder gerne Deine Berichte aus dem "land of smile".
Grüesse
Roland


----------



## goeddoek (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Yes, I love the the raining Season"*

Moin Reiner |wavey:


Vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht :m Ist doch klasse, dass wir viele und so gute "Auslandsjournalisten hier im AB haben.

Deine Berichte sind eine Bereicherung, die ich nicht missen möchte.


Gruß,

Georg


P.S.

Der "High Tech Kampfstuhl", den ihr da an Bord habt, gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut |supergri |supergri |supergri

Im Ernst - ich finde es klasse, wenn es nicht immer Gerödel für x-tausend Euro sein muss :m


----------



## Dart (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Yes, I love the the raining Season"*

Moin Jungs
Lieben Dank für das positive Feedback, da macht das Schreiben um so mehr Spaß#6



goeddoek schrieb:


> P.S.
> 
> Der "High Tech Kampfstuhl", den ihr da an Bord habt, gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut |supergri |supergri |supergri
> 
> Im Ernst - ich finde es klasse, wenn es nicht immer Gerödel für x-tausend Euro sein muss :m


 
Manno Georg, das ist schon die echte High-Tec Ausführung, die lokalen Holz-Pirrogen mit denen ich oft an anderen Seen unterwegs bin, sind noch viel abenteuerlicher:q

Oft fahre ich auch mit Freunden und Bekannten die ein Speedboat besitzen, aber die kleinen Böötchen haben 2 große Vorteile ggb. jedem Speedboot. Sie bewegen sich durch vorsichtigen Paddelschlag viel leiser voran als ein Kunstoffboot mit E-Motor, und man kommt in engste Ecken und Minikanäle hinein. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist die Gewässerkenntnis der Locals die direkt am See leben und dort täglich unterwegs sind.

@Fairlay
Ich vermute du meinst den IT-Monsterlake in Ratchaburi.
Ich war dort mal vor 1,5 Jahren...und es ist nicht wirklich mein Ding.

Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Fairlay (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Yes, I love the the raining Season"*

Moin Reiner,

nö, mein ich nicht Ich rede von Nichada Thani, das ist in der Nähe vom alten Flughafen und ganz in der Nähe der int. Schule. An dem See darfst Du nur mit Kiwi angeln, da er im Privatbesitz ist. Es wurden sehr viele Fischarten eingesetzt, diese werden aber nicht gefüttert, quasi halb Natur belassen der See. Daher ist es dort auch nicht leicht Fische zu fangen, was für mich den Reiz ausmacht.

Wie gesagt, ist eben nicht das Übliche, was einem oft in BKK angeboten wird.


----------



## Dart (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Yes, I love the the raining Season"*

Hmmm, das klingt nach einer sinnigen Alternative#6,
abseits der vollgefüllten Badewannen mit Ködertestbecken-Charakter
Danke für den Hinweis, ich bin selber zwar so gut wie nie in Bangkok, werde deinen Tipp aber gerne weitergeben.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Fairlay (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Yes, I love the the raining Season"*

Alles klar Reiner
Ich werde nach meine Norge Tour mal was schreiben und bei meinem nächsten Stopp in BKK dort wieder einkehren um der Sache weiter auf den Grund zu gehen


----------



## Dart (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Yes, I love the the raining Season"*

Hi Thomas
Ich freu mich schon auf den Bericht, wünsche noch viel Spaß in Norge.#6
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Dart (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Yes, I love the the raining Season"*

Mal etwas abseits vom Thema.....ich hab mir gestern, das sinnlose Gemetzel von "*Rambo 4"* angetan.
Der Film wurde am Mae Ngat Dam(Sri Lanna Nationalpark), 90km von Chiang Mai entfernt, gedreht. Die Landschaftsaufnahmen sind gigantisch#6, der Rest eher martialischer Müll|rolleyes
Am gleichen See wird im September eine Lurefishing-Competition ausgetragen, veranstaltet vom LureFishing Club Chiang Mai. 
Greetz Reiner


----------



## huuwi (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: "Yes, I love the the raining Season"*

reiner,
benutzt du auch diese gummi froesche die ueber land eingezogen werden wenn viel grasbewuchs am rand ist, oder viele seerosen. wie ist das eigentlich mit haengern bei diesen froeschen. habe es selbst noch nicht versucht aber ich bin im moment in trang und ich hab einen reisfeld bewaesserungs see vor der tuer, nicht gross aber es sind fische drin. hab viel zeit da lowseason.

bis dahin 
huuwi


----------



## Dart (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: "Yes, I love the the raining Season"*

Hi Huuwi
Ich selber benutze die Gummifrösche eher selten, da ich selten Verwendung in den Stauseen habe. Die fangen aber sicherlich ihre Fische, wenn es wirklich extrem verkrautet ist, die werden vornehmlich auf dichten Pflanzenteppichen eingesetzt. Die solltest du eher langsam zupfen. Die normalen Frogs aus Holz kannst du aber auch nehmen, die sind besser wenn es keine geschlossene Pflanzendecke ist da die deutlich mehr Aktion machen, dann eher zügige Führung. Durch den Zwillingshaken, der nach oben ausgerichtet ist, bekommt man recht wenig Hänger.
Benutze erstmal kleine Grössen, da evt. in dem Gewässer nur die kleineren Striped Snakeheads (Pla Chon) vorkommen.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Veit (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: "Yes, I love the the raining Season"*

Hi Dart!
Netter Bericht und sehr, sehr interessante Fische. Scheinen ja ganz schön kampfstark zu sein für ihre Größe. Vielleicht nimmt mich die Frau von meinem Onkel (Thailänderin) ja eines Tages mal mit in ihre Heimat , dann würde ich diese Burschen auch mal jagen wollen.
Beste Grüße nach Fernost!


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: "Yes, I love the the raining Season"*

Dickes Petri, echt schicke Quappen


----------



## Dart (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: "Yes, I love the the raining Season"*



Veit schrieb:


> Hi Dart!
> Netter Bericht und sehr, sehr interessante Fische. Scheinen ja ganz schön kampfstark zu sein für ihre Größe. Vielleicht nimmt mich die Frau von meinem Onkel (Thailänderin) ja eines Tages mal mit in ihre Heimat , dann würde ich diese Burschen auch mal jagen wollen.
> Beste Grüße nach Fernost!


Hi Veit
Wenn du die Chance hast mit deiner Tante mal rüber zu jetten, solltest du das wirklich machen. Und du hast recht, Snakeheads sind wirklich enorm kampfstark, das trifft aber auf die meisten Süßwasserfische hier zu. Kein Vergleich mit unseren europäischen Kaltwasserfischen. Ich vermute das liegt an einem anderen Stoffwechsel.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Dart (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: "Yes, I love the the raining Season"*

Hier nochmal eine kleine Fotosession von heute morgen.
Ich hatte bereits in meinem ersten Bericht Snakehead-Fieberdarauf hingewiesen das Snakeheads aktive Brutpflege betreiben und zu dieser Zeit äußerst aggresiv ihre Brut gegen potenzielle Feinde verteidigen. Im Allgemeinen liegt die Laichzeit auch in der Regenzeit, aber auch in der restlichen Jahreszeit (zwar eher selten) kann es vorkommen, das die Fische durch steigende Wasserstände in Laichstimmung geraten, theoretisch können Snakeheads bis zu 3 mal im Jahr ablaichen.
Sobald der Wasserstand steigt suchen die Fische geschützte Stellen um ihre Eier im "Nest" abzulegen, während dieser Zeit sind sie sehr dunkel, fast schwarz, gefärbt.
Sobald die Jungfische geschlüpft sind verfärben sich die Fische rasch stark grünlich auf der Oberseite, diese Grünfärbung findet man ausschließlich bei Fischen die gerade ihre Brut bewachen. Die Brut bleibt eng zusammen und taucht in regelmäßigen Abständen, wie ein roter Ball, an der Oberfläche auf. Ein Elternteil ist immer direkt bei diesem "Ball" das zweite wacht in etwas weiterem Abstand und auch etwas tiefer stehend. Der Angler wirft dann diese aufsteigende Brut gezielt an und hat beste Aussichten auf spektakuläre Attacken.
Nachdem ich gestern nachmittag so einen "Ball" beobachten konnte, kam mir die Idee zu der Fotosession, sozusagen "Fang auf Ansage". Heute morgen kam dann mein Spezi Ae vorbei, und nach 3 Stunden knobeln, Arm drücken und Münzen werfen, war dann klar wer werfen durfte und wer der Depp mit dem Kescher ist. Ich war stolzer 2. Sieger.:c

Die Protagonisten bei der Ausschau







Der "Ball" taucht auf....






Erster Wurf, nüscht.






2.Wurf und Attacke....daneben






Das ging noch 2-3 weiter so, bis dann der Einschlag kam






Charakterkopf






Man sieht schön die grüne Verfärbung.








Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Maok (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: "Yes, I love the the raining Season"*

Sehr geile Fotostory!!! Echt cool! #6 Weiter so! 

Grüße

Maok


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: "Yes, I love the the raining Season"*

Moin,


geile Berichte, Spitzen-Fotos! Sieht aus als wär Thailand ein Paradies für Süsswasserangler!

Diese Snakeheads können ja scheinbar ganz schön variieren, was die Zeichnung und Farbgebung angeht.

Auf diesen Bildern hier sehen sie ganz anders aus, als bei Dir. Oder handelt es sich um eine andere (Unter-)Art?

Hast du schonmal einen probiert, schmecken die?

Die Form erinnert stark an die Quappe, hätte ich wohl fälschlicherweise auf dorschartige getippt. #c 

Ich lese solche spannenden Auslandberichte unheimlich gern, mehr davon! #6


----------



## Dart (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: "Yes, I love the the raining Season"*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Diese Snakeheads können ja scheinbar ganz schön variieren, was die Zeichnung und Farbgebung angeht.
> 
> Auf diesen Bildern hier sehen sie ganz anders aus, als bei Dir. Oder handelt es sich um eine andere (Unter-)Art?
> Moin WW, das sind alles Unterarten, allein in Thailand gibt es meines Wissens nach 6 verschiedene Species, aus Taiwan und Japan kenne ich noch 2 weitere, vermutlich gibt es noch ein paar mehr.
> ...


Werd mich mal auf den Weg machen zu einem 2-Tagestrip zum Doi Tao Lake
Bis denne, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Dart (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: "Yes, I love the the raining Season"*

Abschließend noch mal eine kleine Fotoserie vom letzten Wochenende. Zum Doi Tao sind wir letztendlich doch nicht gefahren, wir haben uns unterwegs entschieden noch ein wenig weiter zum Bhumipol Dam zu fahren. Das war dann auch die richtige Wahl. Wir haben zwar nicht viel gefangen, dafür aber richtig schicke Mega-Kaulquappen.
Genug gelabert, hier sind die Pics.






























Bis denne, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Maok (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: "Yes, I love the the raining Season"*

Petri zu den geilen Kaulquappen!!! #6


----------



## Roosterfish (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: "Yes, I love the the raining Season"*

Wirklich schöne Photos. Welche Ziele kannst Du denn empfehlen?

Roosterfish


----------



## Dart (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: "Yes, I love the the raining Season"*



Roosterfish schrieb:


> Wirklich schöne Photos. Welche Ziele kannst Du denn empfehlen?
> 
> Roosterfish


Hi Roosterfish
Generell sind die wirklich großen Stauseen am Besten wie z.B.
Queen Sirikit Dam, Bhumipol Dam, Doi Tao Lake oder Srinakarin Dam aber auch die mittelgroßen Stauseen in der Nähe von Chiang Mai, Mae Kuang Dam und Mae Ngat Dam haben ordentliche Bestände.
Die Photos sollen aber auch nicht darüber hinweg täuschen, das es auch oft Schneidertage gibt. Viel ist abhängig vom Wetter und speziell vom Wasserstand.
Als Beispiel: Die Regenzeit, Juni-Oktober ist immer ok, wenn nicht gerade (Wie im Moment) massiv Wasser abgelassen wird für die Landwirtschaft|rolleyes, eine weitere gute Zeit ist Dez. bis Febr. dann ist nicht mehr so viel Futterfisch vorhanden.
Die schlechteste Zeit ist März + April, dann ist es zu heiss.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Ollek (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: "Yes, I love the the raining Season"*

Moin Dart

Schöner Bericht, und Petrie zu den Fischen. Aber ehrlich, der Jungle Perch sieht aus wie n Schwuler Döbel. :m

#h


----------



## Dart (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: "Yes, I love the the raining Season"*



Ollek schrieb:


> Aber ehrlich, der Jungle Perch sieht aus wie n Schwuler Döbel. :m
> 
> #h


Jo 
Und noch 2-3 Wochen, dann feiern die schwulen Döbel wieder wilde Sexorgien und lassen es richtig krachen. Dann sind rosa Pencilbaits die absolute Geheimwaffe:m
Greetz Reiner|supergri


----------



## Roosterfish (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: "Yes, I love the the raining Season"*

Hallo Dart,

vielen Dank für die prompte Antwort. Die Namen der Stauseen helfen ja schon einmal. Ich hoffe, ich werde mal gelegenheit haben, dort Urlaub zu machen. Deine Photostories reizen einen schon. Und Thailand soll ja auch sehr schön und Unterkünfte und Verpflegung relativ günstig sein.
Zunächst sind jetzt bei mir aber erst einmal die Tucunares in Brasilien dran.

Gruß
Roosterfish


----------



## Dart (23. August 2009)

*AW: "Yes, I love the the raining Season"*

Ein gutes Jahr weiter und gerade mitten in der "Raining Season 2009", hier mal ein kleiner Rückblick auf die letzten 3 Monate.







Ende Mai, Anfang Juni gab es die ersten heftigen Regenfälle und meine Lieblinge kamen so richtig in Beißlaune.
Im Juni zeigten sich Mae Kuang und Mae Ngat Dam von ihrer besten Seite, jede Menge Action in den frühen Morgenstunden.
Die Durchschnittsgröße, mit ca. 1-1,5kg, war zwar nicht sonderlich hoch, dafür entschädigten die große Zahl der Attacken, Ausreißer von 2,5-4,5 kg waren aber immer möglich.






Ende Juni veränderten sich die Bedingungen schlagartig. Das Foresty Department entschied sich mal wieder den Wasserstand massiv zu senken (man vertraut wohl der Konstruktion der Dammwälle net so richtig :q), es wurde immer schwieriger die Standplätze der Fische zu finden, und speziell am Mae Kuang Dam wurden die Fänge immer schlechter. 






Die besten Chancen hatte man noch mit tieflaufenden Wobblern, wenn man nach Luft schnappende Fische gezielt anwarf.
Das sonst so erfolgreiche Angeln mit Oberflächenködern brachte nur noch selten Erfolge.






Ab mitte Juli kam dann endlich die Zeit der "Dicken Mama's" die agressiv ihren Nachwuchs bewachen. Die ersten 2 Stunden am frühen Morgen fischten wir noch mit Topwater's die Uferbereiche ab, danach war Bootsfahren angesagt, auf der Suche nach dem "Ball of Fry", hatte man die aufsteigende Brut gefunden hieß es Werfen bis der Arzt kommt.






Mit ein wenig Glück kam der Einschlag schon nach wenigen Würfen, aber sehr oft musste man die Mamas über 1,5 Stunden pausenlos befeuern, bis sie so wütend waren das dann doch noch der Biß kam.






Ist man zu zweit unterwegs, ist das echtes Teamwork und man weiß vorher nie bei wem der ersehnte Anbiß kommt...aber wenn der Einschlag kommt, ist man sicher das dann kein kleiner Fisch gebissen hat.
Das schöne ist, das die Babies in unmittelbarer Nähe bleiben und man sie weiterhin ständig als Ball auftauchen sieht, so ist es sehr einfach die Mama wieder ganz nah an ihrer Brut zu releasen.
Damit verbessert man die Überlebenschancen der Babies beträchtlich. Das die Mama in der Zeit noch einmal auf einen Kunstköder beißt, und womöglich in der Suppe landet, ist sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Jetzt, zum Ende August, haben wir den Höhepunkt der Regenzeit erreicht und die Bedingungen werden immer besser. Etliche gute Fische konnte ich überlisten in den letzten Wochen....das letzte Foto ist von gestern nachmittag.






Herzliche Grüße aus dem Dschungel, Reiner#h

Zum Abschluß noch ein paar Bilder...


----------



## Jean (23. August 2009)

*AW: "Yes, I love the the raining Season"*

Geiler Bericht und schicke Fotos,Dart! Ist bestimmt mega spannend wenn man weiss der Fisch ist direkt da und man wartet jede Kurbeldrehung auf den Einschlag! Keep us up to date!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (23. August 2009)

*AW: "Yes, I love the the raining Season"*

Bilder sind echt genial.


----------



## bastok (23. August 2009)

*AW: "Yes, I love the the raining Season"*

Hi. Super geile Berichte und vor allem Bilder. Da kommt Thailand doch mal auf die Liste der zu bereisenden Länder...
Weiter so! 
Danke sagt der bastok


----------



## Ollek (23. August 2009)

*AW: "Yes, I love the the raining Season"*

|bigeyes|bigeyes Geile Bilder super Fische und vor allem Landschaft.

Petrie Dart#6


----------



## anglermeister17 (23. August 2009)

*AW: "Yes, I love the the raining Season"*

Diese Fische sind echt geil! Habe auch schon Berichte in diversen Zeitschriften über die Snakeheads gelesen, aber dass die in so vielfältigen Farben vorkommen, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Die Bilder sind einfach der HAMMER! Danke, Dart!


----------



## derporto (23. August 2009)

*AW: "Yes, I love the the raining Season"*

wie sieht es denn aus mit angellizenzen in thailand?

jeder dort wo es ihm beliebt?strenge kontrollen?wo ausgabe eventueller scheine?

danke


----------



## Dart (24. August 2009)

*AW: "Yes, I love the the raining Season"*

Moin, moin
Herzlichen Dank für das nette Lob.#6
@derporto
Du brauchst keine Lizenz in Thailand, das Angeln an öffentlichen Gewässern ist frei.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## jungangler 93 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Yes, I love the the raining Season"*



Ollek schrieb:


> Moin Dart
> 
> Schöner Bericht, und Petrie zu den Fischen. Aber ehrlich, der Jungle Perch sieht aus wie n Schwuler Döbel. :m
> 
> #h


 
aber hallo! ne im ernst echt richtig hammer bilder und naturlich extrem geile fische. da mir schon hier das döbel spinnen liegt, wäre das bestimmt auch nicht schlecht#6.
und gegen so ne riesen Trüsche hät ich auch nichts einzuwenden|supergri.


----------



## Lorenz (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Yes, I love the the raining Season"*

Schöne Bilder! Schöne Fische! :m#6







anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Diese Fische sind echt geil! Habe auch schon Berichte in diversen Zeitschriften über die Snakeheads gelesen, aber dass die in so vielfältigen Farben vorkommen, hätte ich nicht gedacht.


Es gibt übrigens auch ne ganze Menge kleiner Arten die man im Aquarium halten kann! Ich hatte mal Channa gachua :g
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/showthread.php?t=56156
In der Studentenbude hab ich aber kein Platz mehr dafür...
Schade das man die Bilder bei waterwolves.com nur sehen kann wenn man angemeldet ist.Da sind ein paar richtig schöne Channa's dabei :m
Einen Schlangenkopp gibts übrigens auch in Afrika.Parachanna Obscura.Hab ich auch schon im (Groß-)Aquarium gesehen.Richtig urrige Kerlchen :m


----------



## Dart (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Yes, I love the raining Season"*

Aus der Abteilung "Faszination Oberflächenköder", hier noch ein paar schöne Bilder































Gruss aus Chiang Mai, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## daci7 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Yes, I love the raining Season"*

super bilder! mehr davon!

bin schon ganz neidisch ...


----------



## Lorenz (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Yes, I love the raining Season"*



dart schrieb:


>



#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Ollek (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Yes, I love the raining Season"*

:c Dem Dart sollte man die Bildererlaubnis entziehen...Das grenzt schon an Grausamkeit was der den zugeschneiten deutschen Anglern antut.

Gruss #6 geile Bilder wiederma.


----------



## j4ni (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Yes, I love the raining Season"*

Wauh echt schöne Bilder Dart!


----------



## jungangler 93 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Yes, I love the raining Season"*

ja hey da sind sie wieder:vik:,die mega bilder. ohne witz sind so ziemlich die besten bilder die ich je gesehen hab.

der köder sieht sehr interessant aus, imitiert nen frosch oder? bekomm ich denn in deutschland irgendwie? denke der wäre für hecht auch nicht schlecht und ich bin immer auf der suche nach ungewönlichen spinnzeugs.:q


----------



## Dart (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Yes, I love the raining Season"*



jungangler 93 schrieb:


> ja hey da sind sie wieder:vik:,die mega bilder. ohne witz sind so ziemlich die besten bilder die ich je gesehen hab.
> 
> der köder sieht sehr interessant aus, imitiert nen frosch oder? bekomm ich denn in deutschland irgendwie? denke der wäre für hecht auch nicht schlecht und ich bin immer auf der suche nach ungewönlichen spinnzeugs.:q


Na, lass mal die Kirche im Dorf
Die Köder kannst du nur in Asien, oder völlig überteuert bei Ebay USA kaufen....und ich bezweifle das sie auf Hecht gut funzen#h


----------



## Ollek (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Yes, I love the raining Season"*

Aber auf Döbel und Rapfen um so mehr...sind das nicht die Megabass die du glaub ich mal reingestellt hast?

Gruss


----------



## Dart (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Yes, I love the raining Season"*



Ollek schrieb:


> Aber auf Döbel und Rapfen um so mehr...sind das nicht die Megabass die du glaub ich mal reingestellt hast?
> 
> Gruss


Popper und Pencils von Megabass etc. fangen gut...haben aber den Nachteil, das sie kaum bei einer dichten Pflanzendecke eingesetzt werden können. Zu 99% verwende ich handgefertigte Köder, die hier seit zig Jahren, für diese spezielle Fischerei entwickelt wurden.
Bei Interesse, stell ich in den nächsten Tagen da noch ein paar Bilder ein.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Ollek (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Yes, I love the raining Season"*



Dart schrieb:


> Bei Interesse, stell ich in den nächsten Tagen da noch ein paar Bilder ein.
> Gruss Reiner#h



#6 Na aber sischer dat.


----------



## Dart (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Yes, I love the raining Season"*

Hier mal eine kleine Auswahl der gängigsten Oberflächenköder. Fast alle sind von Hand in Kleinserien gefertigt und alle haben eines gemeinsam, durch den nach oben gerichteten Zwillingshaken kann man, mit etwas Übung, relativ hängerfrei fischen.

Popper






Buzzbaits





Frogs










Dazu kommen noch die üblichen Verdächtigen von Megabass, Lucky Craft etc, vorrangig bei niedrigem Wasserstand und hindernissfreien Strecken.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Ollek (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Yes, I love the raining Season"*

#6 Die im untersten vorletzten Bild schreien förmlich nach Rapfen...Schöne Dinger.

Wer stellt die da her?

Gruss


----------



## Dart (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Yes, I love the raining Season"*



Ollek schrieb:


> Wer stellt die da her?


Einheimische Spinnfischer und Hobbybastler


----------



## Ollek (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Yes, I love the raining Season"*

Die Formen und Farben sind nich schlecht, sowas such ich schon lange für die Elbbuhnen...na ma sehn ob ich die auch so hinkriege in etwa.

THX #h


----------



## jungangler 93 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Yes, I love the raining Season"*



Dart schrieb:


> Na, lass mal die Kirche im Dorf
> Die Köder kannst du nur in Asien, oder völlig überteuert bei Ebay USA kaufen....und ich bezweifle das sie auf Hecht gut funzen#h


 
naja schade. das die fangen bin ich mir fast sicher, ich angle in nem weiher der ne durschnittstiefe von 1m hat. auf oberflächenköder fang ich eigendlich alle hechte. und ich hab die erfahrung gemacht, je ungewöhnlicher desto besser. und zu dem lass mal die kirche im dorf, lass ich ja aber das letzte mit den pflanzen im hintergrund ist echt mega. und da ich eh schon ein thai fan bin (hab ne tante aus thailand und essen und leute sind echt cool drauf) bekommt man da echt bock auch mal dort zu fischen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Yes, I love the raining Season"*



Ollek schrieb:


> Die Formen und Farben sind nich schlecht, sowas such ich schon lange für die Elbbuhnen...na ma sehn ob ich die auch so hinkriege in etwa.
> 
> THX #h



Dann sei doch so lieb und bastel mir zwei-drei mit, über den Preis werden wir uns dann schon einig!:q


----------



## jungangler 93 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Yes, I love the raining Season"*

aber hallo also ich wäre auch ein potenzieler abnehmer:q


----------



## Ollek (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Yes, I love the raining Season"*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Dann sei doch so lieb und bastel mir zwei-drei mit, über den Preis werden wir uns dann schon einig!:q



Ihr werdet lachen aber den Gedanken wollt ich schon in den "Wobbler vom Besenstielthread" weitergeben...Bondex, Adlerauge oder Pelznase und Co. sind da bestimmt die besseren Ansprechpartner :q


----------



## Jean (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Yes, I love the raining Season"*

Seh ich ja erst jetzt... Wieder mal klasse Bilder von Dir Reiner! Hut ab #6 Was fuer eine Kamera benutzt Du? Echt schoene Momentaufnahmen.


----------



## Dart (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Yes, I love the raining Season"*



Jean schrieb:


> Was fuer eine Kamera benutzt Du?


Moin Nico
Ich benutze überwiegend eine Nikon D90, gelegentlich noch eine Sony Alpha 200.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Jean (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Yes, I love the raining Season"*

Dacht ich mir schon das diese Bildqualitaet von ner DSLR stammt. Hab mir diese Woche die HX1 von Sony zugelegt, wird von der Bildqualitaet eher nicht mit deinen DSLR's mithalten koennen aber dafuer hat sie ein paar andere nette Spielereien. Nur leider fehlen mir momentan im tiefverschneiten Deutschland die schuppigen Motive.:c:q


----------



## honeybee (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Yes, I love the raining Season"*

Auf Nat.Geo Wild kommt soeben ein Bericht über die Snakeheads, wie sie sich auch in Nord Amerika verbreiten und dort eine Gefahr sind für die heimische Fischpopulation.


----------



## Dart (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Yes, I love the raining Season"*

Jup, Snakeheads gelten in den USA als invasive Pest, genau wie der Karpfen in Australien.
Ist auch eigentlich kein Wunder...das passiert halt wenn Aquarianer ihren Lieblingen gedankenlos die Freiheit schenken.
Das gipfelt in den USA in echten Hollywood-Snakehead-Horrormovies.
http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=7813483

Eigentlich dürften sich die Amerikaner gar nicht beschweren, die haben ihre Largemouth Bass, zu Besatzungszeiten der Armee, über den ganzen Globus verstreut.|kopfkrat
LG, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Thaichris69 (27. April 2010)

*AW: "Yes, I love the raining Season"*



Jean schrieb:


> Seh ich ja erst jetzt... Wieder mal klasse Bilder von Dir Reiner! Hut ab #6 Was fuer eine Kamera benutzt Du? Echt schoene Momentaufnahmen.



Hi, 

wo sieht man denn die klasse bilder ? 

oder nur privat ?

Thaichris69


----------



## Dart (28. April 2010)

*AW: "Yes, I love the raining Season"*

Ich hab gerade nochmal alle Seiten durchgeclickt, die Bilder sind alle noch sichtbar.
Gruß Reiner#h


----------



## Thaichris69 (29. April 2010)

*AW: "Yes, I love the raining Season"*



Dart schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade nochmal alle Seiten durchgeclickt, die Bilder sind alle noch sichtbar.
> Gruß Reiner#h



Danke Reiner, 

habe alles gefunden, klasse Bilder, spitzen Bericht, lese später weiter, sehr interessant.

Bin öfter in Thailand.

ทั้งหมด ดี  Peter


----------



## Fabiasven (29. April 2010)

*AW: "Yes, I love the raining Season"*

Hi,

was hast Du da für ne Combo? Ist das ne Mantikor Rute?


----------



## Dart (29. April 2010)

*AW: "Yes, I love the raining Season"*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> Ist das ne Mantikor Rute?


Nein, die Rute ist auf einen Blank der Berkley Series 2 aufgebaut, mit Fuji Rollenhalter und Fuji Silikon Ringen, Die Rolle ist eine Zillion mit 64lb PE bespult, dazu 1,5m Fluo in 50lb.
Gruß Reiner#h


----------



## Fabiasven (29. April 2010)

*AW: "Yes, I love the raining Season"*

Sah auf den ersten Bildern so aus, durch die dunkle blaue Färbung.


----------



## Dart (29. April 2010)

*AW: "Yes, I love the raining Season"*

Auf den ersten Bildern ist es in der Tat einen andere Rute als oben beschrieben. Die war aber auch handgebaut von einem Freund, zum Blank kann ich da nicht viel sagen.


----------

